# Northstar, Lake Tahoe 3 day trip review



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just want to share some thoughts about my recent trip from Nj to Lake Tahoe, Ca

1. Me and the fiance decided to fly out to northstar resort due to it being the closest resort to where her sister recently moved to for an extended vacation and work. We landed at reno, nv airport and it was about a 45 min drive from the airport to the hotel at truckee, ca which is only about a 10min drive to the actual resort. The roads are not covered in snow, but there are signs that snowchains are a must have to trek it up the roads

2. Northstar i think has the ability to blow snow to cover almost all of the green and blue trails. The black trails remain mostly closed. I would have to say that north star grooming abilities is top notch. For the speed demons out there, it is easy to hit 55+ mph due to snow conditions. As of this time, the majority of the snow on the tracks are mostly man made.

3. Most locals and frequent tahoe boarders call the conditions to be shitty and icy. In all honesty, california man made snow is almost as good as the real snow from the gods that we get in the east coast. If their man made snow is this good, i cant even imagine how good their actual god made powder is!

4. There is a small village at the base of the mountain. For the ballers out there, the ritz carlton hotel is at the middle of the mountain. There is a skating rink, stores (burton, north face, patagonia, starbucks) and waffles among other things. Everything closes at 6pm though so i wouldnt really call it a night life.

5. I think it is actually possible to hit most of the resorts around lake tahoe, they are only about an hr max from tip to tip

Final thoughts


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hope you visit again after a storm. Seriously... Tahoe is still closed as far as I'm concerned. 
And once again here's my best (and only) proof for it... Me and my son riding a fantastic day at Kirkwood. 24 Dec '12


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love watching that video Kirkrider:thumbsup: 

Where is that on Kirkwood?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Love watching that video Kirkrider:thumbsup:
> 
> Where is that on Kirkwood?



Chair 4, (Sunrise) on the Back Side. Left at the chairlift and down " Happiness is..." then we cut right under the wave and down.... Hmmmm I need more of that.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a really bad kirkwood video from 2010 or so.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

KirkwoodWagon - YouTube

best I can offer. courtesy of the shatty 2013 spring. Glad you had a good time on your trip. Tahoe can be pretty tasty at times.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Need more of that.*



KIRKRIDER said:


> Chair 4, (Sunrise) on the Back Side. Left at the chairlift and down " Happiness is..." then we cut right under the wave and down.... Hmmmm I need more of that.


We all need more of that, greg video thanks…


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hope you visit again after a storm. Seriously... Tahoe is still closed as far as I'm concerned.
> And once again here's my best (and only) proof for it... Me and my son riding a fantastic day at Kirkwood. 24 Dec '12


that is a long cruise...I'd love doing that loooong gentle breezy...just stand and look at things cruising by...its at least 3x longer than any run and big wide-open than what we have at the hill.


----------

